# HELP! Reverse problem 99 Altima



## TGTS2000 (Mar 10, 2004)

I don't know what happened but today I was trying to back out of my driveway I put it in reverse and it was like it was in neutral it would just rev until about 2300rpms and then it would kick in. Anyway have any ideas or a simple fix?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

yea, take it to nissan if you still have a warranty on it, or get one of the shops aroundyou to check it out.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Altimas seem to have problems with going into reverse. When shifting into reverse hold pressure to slide it in and very gently and slowly ease off the clutch until it pops in.


----------



## TGTS2000 (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks for the replies! BTW its a 99 auto w/ 44k on it. We have extended warranty but its not from Nissan. It's gotten a little better but its still pretty hit or miss whether it wants to go in reverse or not. The biggest problem is that if its cold it WONT go in reverse and being that I live in MN and its winter, that's gonna be a problem. But I also dont wanna pay a ton to get it fixed...


----------



## largeshow (Dec 7, 2004)

*Factory Recall*



TGTS2000 said:


> I don't know what happened but today I was trying to back out of my driveway I put it in reverse and it was like it was in neutral it would just rev until about 2300rpms and then it would kick in. Anyway have any ideas or a simple fix?


I had the _exact_ same problem a couple of years ago with mine. I live in Canada and the dealership told me that Nissan had put some sort of gasket in that wasn't suitable for colder temperatures. Once they changed the seal, I haven't had a problem since. My dealer said was a recall problem so maybe get in touch with a dealership and see if you can get it fixed for free.


----------

